# Neubau



## Hoizhare (12 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen

ich plane gerade wie so viele andere auch mein Eigenheim. Ich selbst komme aus einer Randsparte der Elektrotechnik und habe bisher abgesehen von Easy und Logo nur S7 (Meisterschule) programmiert . Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage auf welches System ich meine Hausautomatisierung aufbauen soll, soweit mir bekannt ist gibt es für Easy und Logo keine naja "Gute" Visualisierung deshalb fallen die beiden für mich falch. 

Folgende Eckdaten:

System soll Kabelgebunden sein
Soll Offline bleiben
62 Digitaleingänge für Fenster und Türen geschlossen/gekippt/offen
2  Eingänge für die Betriebsanzeige von Waschmaschiene und Geschirrspüler (dabei habe ich an ein Relai oder einfach eine Spule gedacht mit nem schließer und dann einfach über A2 meine Phase zum Gerät zu führen muss ich noch genau klären zwecks 16A Stromfluss im Spulen-/Relaistromkreis)
6 DI für Rollos
7 für Beleuchtung 
8 entwerder AI oder DI für Thermostate 

meine Heizung werde ich mir Solar und PV auch anbinden je nachdem wieviel die Heitungssteurung kostet da ich die CPU und ein paar freie DI/DO habe
Spielerein wie Lichtsensor und Windmesser könnten später noch nachgerüster werden

passend dazu natürlich auch DO 

ich denke mal wenn ich ne 314 CPU hohle entsprechend PS, DI/AI und AO  über ebay sprich gebraucht werde ich ca 500-750€ bezahen  
das problem mit der Visualisierung habe ich noch nicht gelöst. Ich denke an ein 17" Display einfach zum anzeigen der Ausgänge notfalls muss ich woll nen Mini PC verweden der mir aber zwecks Engergieeinsparung unpassend kommt. Am bester wäre ich wenn ich das Display vom Briefkasten nutzen könnte http://www.ebay.de/itm/Briefkastena...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=181306854261


Was mich jetzt interessieren würde ist, ob ich mit der S7 richtig dran bin sprich Preis/Leistung 
Falls ja ob der 314 CPU zu "groß" für meine Bedürfnisse ist
Wie ich die Visualisierung am besten lösen kann und welche zusätzlichen Bausteine ich für die S7 brauche 
Kann ich mir das Programm für Visualisierung kaufen oder muss ich es selbst schreiben

vielen Dank im voaus


----------



## zako (12 September 2014)

... vielleicht findest Du in dieser Diskussion ein paar Anregungen:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/...=REDIR&PostID=444120&language=de&PageIndex=10


----------



## shadowdb (13 September 2014)

Moin,
ich habe gerade sowas in meinem Haus gemacht...
Aus Kostengründen habe ich mich für die VIPA 014 CPU entschieden. Das Vipa SLIO System ist einfach preiswert.
http://www.vipa.com/de/produkte/steuerungssysteme/slio/

Euer Schatten


----------



## fraggle-m (14 September 2014)

Hallo,


Hoizhare schrieb:


> 2  Eingänge für die Betriebsanzeige von Waschmaschiene und Geschirrspüler (dabei habe ich an ein Relai oder einfach eine Spule gedacht mit nem schließer und dann einfach über A2 meine Phase zum Gerät zu führen muss ich noch genau klären zwecks 16A Stromfluss im Spulen-/Relaistromkreis)



das wird nichts, wenn Du die Meldung über einen DI aufnehmen möchtest benötigst Du ein Stromrelais.

Wenn Du eine Siemens CPU nimmst, auf jeden Fall eine mit PN-Anschluss, bei deinen Preisvorstellungen sehe ich da aber eher schwarz.

Ich würde aber für eine Gebäude eher WAGO oder Beckhoff nehmen, da hast Du gleich eine eingebaute Web-Visu.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## zako (14 September 2014)

... hier zum Thema Webserver / S7-300 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22781365


----------



## Dos6.22 (15 September 2014)

Habe auch gerade meinen Neubau fertig und am  Anfang noch gedacht, wow was kann man da alles schön automatisieren. Werde ich machen.
Bei mir war es dann aber so, ein Haus wird so teuer, dass man irgendwo sparen muss. Hausautomation ist sehr teuer und das ganze sollte auch so aufgebaut sein, dass ein Käufer das Haus später auch nimmt. Und so ein Haus muss man schneller verkaufen als man denkt (Scheidung, neuer Job, kein Job,...). Und wenn jemand sagt, für 1000 Euro machbar, 1000 Euro ist viel Geld bei einem Haus. Weil 1000 Euro da und dort sind schnell 10 000 Euro. Und das ist bei manchen Finanzierungen nicht drinnen. Wenn eine Frau da ist, will die vielleicht lieber für die 1000 Euro ein schönes Bad ;-).

Zum Thema Heizung, die neuen Häuser sind so gut gedämmt, da macht ein Fernsteuern keinen Sinn mehr. Die wird einmal eingestellt und eine Temperatur vorgegeben. Nachtabsenkung spart auch kaum was ein (und wenn man Pech hat, muss man für die Heizung irgendwelche Module teuer nachkaufen, damit man die Steuern kann). Vorallem wenn du eine Fussbodenheizung machst. Die sind einfach zu träge. Das einzig interessante wäre, eine Steuerung die das Wetter auswertet, auch Wettervorhersagen. Die könnte dann intelligent heizen bzw. abstellen. Wenn Sonnentag und im Haus ist es kalt heizen.
Lüften wirst du evtl. über eine Lüftungsanlage? Gut da gibts auch 1000 Diskussionen zu, aber wenn man sowas hat, macht man die Fenster sehr selten auf, Fensterkontakte vom Fensterbauer sind verdammt teuer, je nach Verhandlung. Meiner wollte 60 Euro pro Fenster mehr. Mir war die Zentrale-Lüftung da wichtiger, da automatisches Lüften und die stellt man normalerweise auch einmal ein und gut ist. Meine hat aber ein paar Eingänge, könnte man natürlich auch steuern.

Was ich sagen will, schau was du wirklich automatisieren willst und was sinn macht, so dass es normale Menschen ohne Probleme bedienen und später auch bei einem Defekt austauschen können.
Muss man alle Steckdosen schalten können und macht es? Programmiert man wirklich alle halbe Jahre Lichtaster neu, oder sollte man sich einmal gut überlegen wo was liegt?
Bei mir blieben nur die Rollosteuerungen über. Und da war eine dezentrale Lösung bei jedem Fenster billiger, als eine SPS. Ich habe aber auch nur 6 Fenster verschatten müssen. War aber auch schon teuer genug, 6 Fenster a 80 Euro (Astrofunktion war mir zB wichtig, und die gibt es nicht überall).

Dann war mir auch mein Netzwerk mit einem Server zB wichtiger ;-).
Ansonsten mit Raspberry kann man bestimmte teilbereiche auch Automatisieren. Je nach Anwendung kann das in Summe günstiger werden. So werde ich jetzt meinen Strom und Gaszähler damit auswerten.
Wenn du das machst, also gleich für sowas Leitungen vorsehen.

Ansonsten so viel Leitungn wie möglich vorbereiten. Und wenn Zeit und lust ist, dass ganze machen. Aber du wirst schnell merken, bei einem Hausbau hat man andere sorgen und kaum Zeit für sowas.


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2014)

Siemens ist für Homeautomation schlichtweg schlecht geeignet.
Nimm lieber eine Wago-Steuerung.
Da ist gleich eine Visualisierung integriert.
Du kannst dafür jedes billige Android-Tablett nehmen.


----------



## BlueDogi (15 September 2014)

Dir würde ich auch nicht Siemens empfehlen. Weil der Hardware Preis und der darauffolgende Aufwand das alles ans Rennen zu bekommen z.B. Programmierung oder erstellen von HMI Oberflächen. Und wenn du ein Haus baust und nebenbei arbeitest wird es sehr schwierig alles Zeitlich hin zu bekommen.

Einen Beitrag aus dem Forum da wurde das Thema auch diskutiert:
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/13211-haussteuerung-mit-s7-konzept.html

Da habe ich auch schon mal den Vorschlag gemacht das Thema mit Hilfe von µC (Mikrocontroller) anzugehen. Und zur Visualisierung einen Raspberry Pi zu benutzen aber das erfordert auch sehr viel Aufwand und wissen. Die Hardware ist an sich wesentlich günstiger.

Aber ich kann jeden verstehen, dass er wissen will das wie alles bei ihm zuhause läuft.


----------



## Hoizhare (21 September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antwoten 
Das die s7 nur bedingt geeignet  ist habe ich mir fast gedacht warum gibt es sonst direkt  Haussteuerungen. Hab mir die Wago i/o angesehen bin daraus nicht all zu  schlau geworden muss ich die über Großhandel anfragen, so hab ich nicht  all zu viele in eBay gefunden. 
Von der Programmierseite denke ich  mal wird in etwa das gleiche sein oder ist das ganz anderes? vom Prinzip  ists mir egal ob FUP, KOP oder AWL so Aufwendiges habe ich nicht dabei

die  Vipa werd ich mir mal anbieten lassen und dann schaun wo ich bei beiden  preislich lande bzw mal schaun was mir angeboten wird da ich bei den  CPU nicht weiß welchen ich brauche 

von den Kosten her bin ich  mir bewusst das das nicht 0815 ist und man "sollte" ja jeden Ausgang  über ein Relai steuern das man die Steuerung schützt pro Ausgang ca 10€   und mein Geräte-Überwachung werde ich wohl oder über professionel über  Lastabwurfrelais machen müssen ist dennoch die günstigste Variant.

gibt es sonst noch preislich relevante Alternativen?


----------



## electronics1 (22 September 2014)

Morgen Hoizhare,
Mein Vorschlag Anregung für ein Stromüberwachungsrelais wäre von CARLO GAVAZZI: DIA53S72420A
Ist  ein Durchsteckwandler, Erfassungsbereich 2-20A (mit Poti einstellbar),  man kann den Leiter auch mehrmals durchschleifen, dann kann man kleinere  Ströme erfassen. Braucht nur +24VDC Versorgung, Ausgang geht direkt auf  SPS-Eingang (in unserem Fall Siemens S7).
Wird bei unseren Anlagen verwendet, um elektrische Heizelemente auf Bruch zu überwachen.

MfG,
Chris


----------



## fraggle-m (22 September 2014)

Hallo,


Hoizhare schrieb:


> Hab mir die Wago i/o angesehen bin daraus nicht all zu  schlau geworden muss ich die über Großhandel anfragen, so hab ich nicht  all zu viele in eBay gefunden.
> Von der Programmierseite denke ich  mal wird in etwa das gleiche sein oder ist das ganz anderes? vom Prinzip  ists mir egal ob FUP, KOP oder AWL


Bei Wago würde ich dir denn 750-880 als SPS empfehlen, den gibt es als Starterkit und die sind Preislich recht interessant.

Vorschlag für DI 750-1405 (16DI)
Vorschlag für DO (16DO)
Temperaturmessung, entweder PT 1000 oder Du nimmst 1-Wire .

Ich habe bei mir die Schalter mit KNX Sensoren ausgeführt, der Gira Tastsensor 3 Komfort hat einen eingebauten Temperatursensor.
Wobei ich die in den Räumen nur zur Messung/Aufzeichnung nutze, die Fb-Heizung läuft ohne Einzelraumreglung.

Gruß

Frank


----------

